# Aviacode: Coding Manager and Supervisor Needed (Remote)



## malissagiles (Oct 25, 2012)

Aviacode is currently looking for a remote or in-office full-time coding managers and supervisors. Requirements below. 

*Manager Position*:
Credentialed, experienced and knowledgeable about E/M outpatient coding across multiple specialties. Our managers hire, do daily QA, train, assess compliance and performance, communicate with clients, and more.

*Supervisor Position*: 
Work in tandem with managers. 

*Background on Aviacode*:
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, ASC's in their system via VPN or on our own coding platform called Procoder which allows our clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc to us and to then be coded on our coding platform (Procoder). After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance manager) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested please send your RESUME in a .doc format (WORD) to employment@aviacode.com and specify MANAGER or SUPERVISOR in the subject line.

In the body of the email please state that you were referred by *Jennifer Schmutz*

These positions are remote and employed, not contract. Send requests for full job descriptions to employment@aviacode.com.


----------



## keikei1515 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Manager and Supervisor*

Thank you for posting the job oppurtunity, I have been looking for a remote position.


----------



## zanalee (Oct 26, 2012)

is this a PRN position or long term, do you have regular coder positions beside managers and supervisors?

 Thank you.


----------



## charissesimone (Oct 31, 2012)

*Aviacode*

Send Resume directly to Recruiter:

Referred by Charisse Simon



 Kris Cottrell	 Corporate Recruiter 
main
office
mobile
fax	801-858-3800
801-858-3824
801-710-4502
801-858-3838
email	kris.cottrell@aviacode.com


----------

